# Getting smartphone in Mexico City



## eirikir (Nov 17, 2012)

I found some great threads on purchasing smartphones in the U.S. to bring to Mexico. Unfortunately, I didn't plan ahead, and am already in Mexico (Mexico City) and would like to get a smart phone. I've already got a cheap call-and-text-only Telcel phone, but my Internet-addicted self wants to upgrade. So, I have two questions:

1. Is it possible to use my old Telcel sim on a smartphone? I don't care as much about the minutes as I do about keeping the same number, since I've already shared it with a lot of people.

2. What's the best way to get a smartphone for a prepaid/Amigo Telcel plan in Mexico? Other forums suggested getting an unlocked phone shipped to the U.S. then bringing it to Mexico, but I can't do that now. Is it best to buy from a Telcel stand, or one of the cell phone vendors in the metro, or somewhere else? (I haven't decided on the phone but I'd like to keep the cost around/under $3000MXN)

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

eirikir said:


> 1. Is it possible to use my old Telcel sim on a smartphone? I don't care as much about the minutes as I do about keeping the same number, since I've already shared it with a lot of people.


Yes, no problem unless the new phone uses one of the mini-sims.


eirikir said:


> 2. What's the best way to get a smartphone for a prepaid/Amigo Telcel plan in Mexico? Other forums suggested getting an unlocked phone shipped to the U.S. then bringing it to Mexico, but I can't do that now. Is it best to buy from a Telcel stand, or one of the cell phone vendors in the metro, or somewhere else? (I haven't decided on the phone but I'd like to keep the cost around/under $3000MXN)
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!


Sticking with the Telcel: Tarifas y Recarga Amigo you can get both phone service and data. A plan might be out of the question as Telcel will need a credit check and sometimes a visit to where you live just to be sure. 
I would suggest going to a Telcel Customer center Telcel, la Red en tus manos


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I would think you can get another plan (Internet) and use the same number but am guessing. Time to start asking the dealers or Telcel

Another question is how long are you going to be there. Telcel has programs only thru Telcel offices for various amounts of time and gigs. I got my Iphone free with a 2 year contract and pay about 600 pesos for Unlimited. Just reduced unlimited because I prefer my computer modem for Internet

Yes ... getting a contract may be hard. They came to my house and took fotos to make sure I wouldn't disappear


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

You can keep the same number with Telcel. In the event that you need a micro/mini -sim, a Telcel customer service office can take care of you.

If you are a Costco member, I saw 2 mid-level phones today - A Sony ST21 Tipo for $2150 MXN Pesos and a Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus S7500 for about $4,000 MXN Pesos. They are Telcel Amigo phones that use a micro sim with Android Ice Cream Sandwich, with average cameras and screens. They both have expandable memory to 32 GB.

Sams Clubs also have Telcel counters. I am not sure about the pricing.

Prices at the Telcel stores compare to a unlocked prices in the USA - even with a plan. Go to the Telcel website to find the latest promotions and to see the full selection of phones they offer.

"Caveat Emptor" if you buy a phone on the "street" or at pawn shop type establishments. There is a huge market in Mexico for stolen cell phones. When a phone is stolen you can block your number to prevent others from using your minutes. I do not believe the major carriers in Mexico are able to block the ESN (or (IMEI, MEID) to prevent the user of a stolen phone from using it with another sim chip.


----------



## williamlau (Apr 16, 2013)

michmex said:


> You can keep the same number with Telcel. In the event that you need a micro/mini -sim, a Telcel customer service office can take care of you.
> 
> If you are a Costco member, I saw 2 mid-level phones today - A Sony ST21 Tipo for $2150 MXN Pesos and a Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus S7500 for about $4,000 MXN Pesos. They are Telcel Amigo phones that use a micro sim with Android Ice Cream Sandwich, with average cameras and screens. They both have expandable memory to 32 GB.
> 
> ...


how expensive the cell phone is , while ,in China .it's so cheap .


----------

